# Votec Gabelfett



## Abt Hugo (31. Mai 2002)

Tube Votec Gabelfett (neu und unbenutzt): Optimal zur Wartung aller Votec-Gabeln. Neupreis liegt bei 9,90 EURO. Ebay übernehme natürlich ich. Beachtet auch meine anderen Auktionen und spart Porto. Viel Spaß beim bieten.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1833124033


----------

